
With just a tap, path displays user passwords in plaintext.  - RonileSille13
https://twitter.com/mm/status/362623102229807105
======
jgeorge
Well, no, not really.

Path doesn't display YOUR password in plaintext. It shows what you've typed in
the password box unobfuscated if you tap the "?" in the password field.

Since the password masking field only shows the last character typed for a
second or so, if you have a particularly complex password, sometimes rather
than trying to type it in over and over again on a small keyboard, it might be
nice to actually see, unmasked, what you typed into the field. For about two
seconds.

I fail to see how this is any less secure than the masked field showing your
password one character at a time as you type it.

